# Cost of building arena



## Leg_end (2 November 2009)

Hi all

Was just wondering what the average cost of putting an arena in would be.. I know it depends on size and surface but whats the cheapest you've found for a 20x40?

Would appreciate PMs of you dont want to pur prices on here!

Thanks.


----------



## daisycrazy (2 November 2009)

You can build them for under £10,000 - if you're prepared to do some of the work yourself, don't have to do a huge amount of levelling and source local materials (and local JCB driver) at good prices. There is lots of information available on arena construction - if you phone arena companies they will usually send brochures and samples, etc., with information as to construction.


----------



## jennystreek (2 November 2009)

we made our arena very cheaply - in fact, for less than £3k.

However - my dad and two others did all the labour (he's good with a jcb and could borrow one for free), and he also managed to get a special deal on the silica sand through work  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 We sourced a rubber topping to use on top through a local ad. It was cheap, and despite warnings from people about how it wouldnt last, it has done a brilliant job, and is still lovely to ride on almost 2.5yrs later!! In fact, we havent had a single day yet where it hasnt been rideable - even in the frostiest of conditions, its been lovely.

do your research and work out what you could do yourself, and also if you could purchase the materials outside of the horse industry (where you will always pay a massive premium)

good luck!


----------



## Baggybreeches (2 November 2009)

Mine came in at £4k, including a 6ft post and rail fence.
BUT we did all the work ourselves using a local JCB driver, and beach sand!
That said, I wouldn't change my surface unless I could afford to have it 'properly done' with a waxed fibre surface!
Its 20-22m by 48-52m (its like an offset diamond shape).


----------



## sydney (3 November 2009)

We're looking at getting one put in too at the moment- for a decent surface (going for a fibresand and rubber) and something that will last it's going to cost about 10k. Thats with OH doing alot of the work too...


----------



## EventerMum (3 November 2009)

At the other end of the scale, we've had 6 quotes for ours and the cheapest was £17k + vat, but we're going with one that'll end up at mid 20's.....very expensive, but we need lots of drainage, levelling and I want it to last for ever, so that means doing it properly.

We tried to do a cheapo diy job a few years ago and it has failed totally.

Proper drainage will cost a lot, not just labour but the amount of stone you need, as well as the terram &amp; piping, is not cheap.

Don't skimp on surface either,  builders sand will turn to dust &amp; will turn your horses legs orange!  Ok if you have chestnuts with no white markings I guess!


----------

